# Angelladen Fuerteventura



## Kvsh (11. August 2017)

Bin gerade auf Fuerteventura (Costa calma)  und benötige neuen angelkram zum Uferangeln, nun meine Frage wo gibt es einen Angelladen ?
Danke schonmal im Voraus für eure Hilfe!
LG Simon


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. August 2017)

*AW: Angelladen Fuerteventura*

https://www.google.de/search?q=Fuer...&tbs=lrf:!2m1!1e2!2m1!1e3!3sIAE,lf:1,lf_ui:10


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. August 2017)

*AW: Angelladen Fuerteventura*

http://www.sunnyfuerteventura.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=39


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. August 2017)

*AW: Angelladen Fuerteventura*

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/Gone...95cb5562db!2m2!1d-14.2177003!2d28.1673763!3e0


----------



## benecito (11. August 2017)

*AW: Angelladen Fuerteventura*

Der Gone Fishing Shohp ist echt ganz gut sortiert.
Versuch es mal am STrand La Pared, das sind von Costa calma nur 10 minuten mit dem AUto und ich habe dort ein paar Wolfsbarsche und Bluefish fangen können.


----------

